# Found Cletus



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

So we have a "small" commercial job.
Long story short an inspector walked into a restaurant that was doing some renovations. Asked who was doing the electrical work, they said "the guy just stepped out" ESA walked about, and blew his wig. We now have to rip every wire out of this building. 

I should have taken more pictures, but I was running about identifying what could and couldn't be cut for the guys with the choppers. Lol. 

This is where we traced the source of power to the furnace for one of the apartments... 

































Octo-boxes all over the basement 2-3 feet apart lol some stacked side by side. And threaded all through that spiderweb was data lines, alarm lines and a few power lines we left for temp power. 

And to keep things interesting there are some buried live power lines in the walls that are fed from another source that seem to appear every now and then. I'm amazed that no crimpers have been made during this tear out. I'll grab a few more pics tomorrow. Oh yeah, one of the apartments had 14/3 NMD-90 feeding the stove. There is just too much to list at this place and we are just finishing the basement and starting on the second floor.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Restaurant with apartments over it?

It's the hot lines with no apparent source that I love!


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

daks said:


> So we have a "small" commercial job.
> Long story short an inspector walked into a restaurant that was doing some renovations. Asked who was doing the electrical work, they said "the guy just stepped out" ESA walked about, and blew his wig. We now have to rip every wire out of this building.
> 
> I should have taken more pictures, but I was running about identifying what could and couldn't be cut for the guys with the choppers. Lol.
> ...


Did you ask for Code references?:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Can't be Cletus. :no: There's no toilet.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

If NMD is good enough to hold plumbing pipe, then I don't feel so bad about tying ladders down on the van:thumbup:


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

wcord said:


> If NMD is good enough to hold plumbing pipe, then I don't feel so bad about tying ladders down on the van:thumbup:


 Lol, people never believe me how good it works for that. But in that last pic it was the stove wire for another apartment that was holding up the plumbing!  And some nmd of course was tied to that.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Took a look above the ceiling in one of the apartments, we've all seen the flying slices, yawn.








Well at least time a box was near one...


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

daks said:


> Took a look above the ceiling in one of the apartments, we've all seen the flying slices, yawn.
> View attachment 36472
> 
> 
> ...


No worries... the wire nuts are taped.:no:

Pete


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Just taking a quick stroll upstairs to start planing for the next stages and notice this is powered up, hmm there is no power going to that part of the house except for the boiler and hat water tank....









Ahhh someone spliced into the back of this old 1920's boiler and ran it upstairs.








Well at least we've killed power to these puppies.

















Nothing wrong here ... :whistling2:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

In other words, you found Chris1971. :whistling2:


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

And back down stairs to see that level cleaned out except for temporary power, Lol crew looked like coal miners, and I have no idea what the weight is of all this crap that has been ripped out of only about 1500 sq ft. 









and this one... 









Waiting for the sheetrockers to remove the drywall upstairs. Meter bases, panels and the regular misc all ordered for next week. 

ESA was calling again today confirming that we were there, Lol they were just chompin at the bit to cut the power at the pole for this place. The pile pics seemed to make his day.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

daks said:


> And back down stairs to see that level cleaned out except for temporary power, Lol crew looked like coal miners, and I have no idea what the weight is of all this crap that has been ripped out of only about 1500 sq ft.
> 
> View attachment 36479
> 
> ...


:w00t: LOOK AT ALL THAT MONEY!!!! Just sitting there, waiting to get turned in......

Ain't nothing like getting paid and getting paid. :thumbup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

MHElectric said:


> :w00t: LOOK AT ALL THAT MONEY!!!! Just sitting there, waiting to get turned in......
> 
> Ain't nothing like getting paid and getting paid. :thumbup:


There's no such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

MTW said:


> There's no such thing as a free lunch.


Right. Thats why you use your brother-in-law's I.D. at the scrap yard. :laughing:


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

What a pile of crap, it must feel overwhelming walking into a place like that


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

I got the team motivated this way,
- ever want to take your frustrations out on hackwork, well here is your chance. 

It also became a bit of a game tracing wires and laughing at the WTF of it all. Found an old vacuum tube antenna amp and a few other bitso history I'll see if I can grab some pics of before the scrap heaps get tossed. 

I saw about 3 almost empty rolls of electrical tape, some spools of nmd and ac-90, so based on those panels that we saw and smashed off the walls it's going to be a good giggle when the drywall comes down. 

We won't be using ANY old wire/boxes in this place, so as the drywall comes off I have guys ripping old wire/boxes and banging in new boxes, next teams behind them are pulling home runs, third team is working on branch circuits and rough terminating, 4th is working on the main services and main disconnects. Good work and fast, won't come cheap. :thumbsup:

I still have no idea how the owner thinks the tenants are going to put up with this #$%^, it's going to look like a tornado went through the place.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> Did you ask for Code references?:laughing:


 Lol I think he'd just hand me the codebook and say the only section that was not violated was the credits and title page. 

I would have loved to have seen the inspectors face and walked behind him when he first went in there. The crispy panels spewing conductors like a web of death, probably overloaded his stove receptical height measuring mind.


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Crappy pic but... K I've seen drywallers cover boxes, but the lights too? (Yes the ends of the bulbs were mudded over).








When you see this, you think, no, they couldn't have...








Sigh, 








That wall rug wiring was done when there was an Appliance repair place there, Lol.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

:laughing: Is that carpet on the ceiling and the wall?


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

Every room in this place has a "different fashion" , I can see why the demo/reno crews did not want to go in there until we gave it a once over. Been a while since I've done old commercial buildings. 

Quite a contrast from the other job I'm on which is Bank work.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

If I could thank you more than once I could. Good laugh. 

The best part it actually got noticed and taken care of.


----------

